# Is This Reflux I Am Feeling?



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel a burning sensation in my throat only not my chest and I feel it in the pit of my stomach. I eat something that would cause reflux and feel nothing. I get the burning feeling almost 24 hours later. When do you feel your reflux?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I had it I was regularly having a burning in a band across my stomach that would begin with breakfast and last all day long. Normally, if my dinner did not provide additional insult to my system, that would die down by bedtime. If not, I would eventually fall asleep, to be awakened by acid (and food bits) coming up my throat and into my mouth. Mark


----------

